# Best Furbearer



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey I'm going to start trapping next year. I wanted to know what you guys think is the best animal to get started on because i can't afford enough traps and equipment for every animal.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Set out a water trapline. These are the easiest to get started with. Focus on Muskrats but also look for racoons, beaver and mink.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

most trappers start on muskrats. i think it would be over 75% if you took a poll on first catches. **** are also easy catches because of the numbers that are around lately. and, luckily, you can use the same traps for both **** and muskrats.

that makes it nice, and most **** bait will draw rats and mink also...

good luck

:sniper:


----------



## Snareman (May 24, 2005)

I have friends in that area. If I were you, I would not forget about snaring. There are fox and coyote there to snare... as well as snowshoe hares.(rabbit)

An easy animal to trap is the red fox. Learn to make a decent dirt hole and you can trap ****, fisher, bobcat, fox and an occasional coyote. Fox take to lure real well. A strong 1 1/2 coil is all you need for fox and you can also use the same trap for muskrat, mink and ****. It will also hold a bobcat and coyote, but there are bigger better traps out there for them.

If you learn to make a dirt hole set, you can take a lof of different animals and you will learn bedding techniques you can apply to about all other sets too.

Snareman


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, next fall can't come soon enough.


----------

